
US Special Ops Is Looking for a Small Biz to Build a Freelance SW Developer Site - jamesmckin1
http://www.acq.osd.mil/osbp/sbir/solicitations/index.shtml
======
jamesmckin1
The United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) is asking small
businesses to submit their concept for how they could build a web based
platform so the US Government can leverage free lance software talent for
rapid software development like industry already can. To find the USSOCOM
announcement, follow the link and click on “SBIR BAA 2018.1” link. There are
four separate topics listed by SOCOM. Look down the page and find the USSOCOM
document link. Look for the last topic, “SOCOM18-004 Rapid Acquisition
Demonstrator“. Then look for the topic description, about four pages into the
WORD document. You can also find additional info about the SBIR program on
Wiki,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_Business_Innovation_Rese...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_Business_Innovation_Research)

